# Discolored near the bone Butt ??



## 1894 (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't get to smoke a lot , hense the " just starting " by my avitar.

Had some almost green looking stuff where the meat touched the bone on a couple of butts I did yesterday and pulled this am. 
The cryopack has been in my freezer for a few months and I seem to recall it had a small leak and not frozen when I got it , but I just stuck it in  the freezer. Friday ( 2/06/09 ) I thawed the pack under cold water in the laundry sink. water was in the 38 - 39 F range. All looked good and upon opening there was that "cryovac " smell so they were rinsed , rubbed ,and wrapped in foil and into the fridge overnight. Nice all day smoke in the chargriller between 210 and 250 , avg around 230 . 11 hours smoked , wrapped in foil and into the 250F  oven at 170 F meat temp . out of the oven at 205 F, doubled the foil and coollered over night.  153 and 4 when I unfoiled them this am.
That should be enough back ground . On to what the meat looked like around the bone . Heres some pics and also showing some "Stuff?? " on one of the bones.

Is this typical , or not suposed to look like this and out with the trash monday am ?









Doesn't taste bad , but before I share it I could use some input.
Ate some 6 hours ago and no ill effects . Just didn't notice this color on the only other butt I cooked.

What think ye ???


----------



## desertlites (Feb 8, 2009)

thats 1 of those things the nose knows-if I come across somthing like that I toss-hard to say in your case-I sure wouldn't want to share it with guests tho.


----------



## bassman (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm a bit fussy on things I eat.  I don't think I'd chance it.  When I buy the cryovac packs, I immediately take them out of the vac and rewrap in plastic wrap then butcher paper.  Guess that's why I never smelled the "cryovac odor".


----------



## 1894 (Feb 8, 2009)

Dang , That is why the question , it does pass the smell it twice test . Nothing rancid or rotten smelling.


----------



## john dice (Feb 8, 2009)

I got some of that with the last butt I smoked, unsure of what to do and not having the forum to go to for questions I threw it away. My assumption is that its nothing bad.

I hope somebody knows.


----------



## 1894 (Feb 8, 2009)

Guess ol karma came and bit me on the butt.


----------



## northwet smoker (Feb 8, 2009)

Weird. I haven't seen that before. If it was me I would err on the side of caution and pitch em. Had food poisoning before and don't want to go there again.

Dave


----------



## darrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking at the bone, it almost looks like marrow might have leaked out of the bone at it cooked. Just a thought.


----------



## erain (Feb 8, 2009)

really weird... i dunno but it dont look right to me. am not there to actually see it and not saying that trimming that area with some additional meat removed wouldnt do it but couldnt say for sure. hate to waste a whole butt man, but it would sure suck to get sick over it... and to serve to guests for sure not...


----------



## 1894 (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh well , can't waste a qview since I don't post many .

 Other than having to throw it all out , I had a nice smoke yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Rubbed with some local store bought rub combined with some brown sugar , cumin , paprika , garlic powder , black pepper , lemmon pepper salt .

Got the fire going just before a cool pink sunrise ( wish I had a pic , it was really colorfull ) By 7 am chargriller was up to temp and a little apple and cherry wood were adding their subtle flavors to the ro lump I used for heat.

 About 2 1/2 hour in , sun is shinning on a great day for Qing 
A mix of apple juice , Cap'n Morgans and a bit of cider vin for the spray bottle.



Into the foil pans around 150 to keep those golden juices .



Camera batteries died , but foiled the butts when they got close to 170 .
Dark outside so into the  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





ven at 250 they went.
207 and 209 when I took them out of the  *ven , and added another layer of foil . Wrapped in towels and into the cooler they went to spend the night.

152F was the coldest one this morn when I took them out of the cooler.



MMMMm Lookin' yummy !!! And a bunch of golden goodness to boot !!!





Pulled and about just under 10 #s 





Hope you all enjoyed my qview , it was fun and wish I didn't have to toss it out.


----------



## northwet smoker (Feb 8, 2009)

That sucks 1894. I feel for you brother


----------



## 1894 (Feb 8, 2009)

Ordering pizza for dinner tonight


----------



## nomorecoop (Feb 8, 2009)

Blame it on the oven...


----------



## 1894 (Feb 8, 2009)

Naw , sticking with the karma bit my butt 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just to make folks feel even better , That warm weather turned our packed snow driveway into some wet uneven glare ice .  Face plant I did . My wife just about passed out between laughing and The  "oh crap look at the blood are you ok ? ". and my response "Yup ,just a couple of dents and leaks , but my glasses aint broke and still got all my teeff , I'm good " 
 Hope this squares me with karma and SMF


----------



## desertlites (Feb 8, 2009)

ouch phil-as far as karma I think u need to talk to Earl.


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you kidding? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That butt is fine! The meat is always discolored by the bone, especially after a low n slow cook.

I have done hundreds of butts and rarely is it not that color by the bone.

Eat that pork up, if your tossing it, send it my way!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Feb 8, 2009)

Have to agree  bubba.  My first time seeing it I feed it to my in laws and they lived.  so now i feed it to them all time.


----------



## rickw (Feb 8, 2009)

I have to agree with Bubba, it looks good to me. Mine has alway been discolored by the bone just like the pics. If it smells and taste good why on  earth would ya throw it out.


----------



## builder59 (Feb 8, 2009)

I just took a butt off the smoker that I put on at noon.. Mine is not nearly as bad as your. But I just assumed it was like dark meat from a chicken.  It was cooked until 160 degrees and was awesome. Mine came from KROGER here in michigan,  It also did not have any smell.


----------



## smokin_tarheel (Feb 8, 2009)

Have you ever eat chicken that was really dark colored near the bone? It is because it was frozen and thawed, then cooked.  I have heard this all my life.   
You got to remember us folk from the tarheel state eat some weird stuff all the time.  Ever heard of hogs head chease, chitlins, hog jawls. Be careful.

tarheel bill


----------



## rsands (Feb 9, 2009)

Now that's funny! 1894, you in to CAS (cowboy action shooting)? Not much of a consolation, but points to ya, them butts looked perfectly cooked!


----------



## 1894 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you all 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I have seen some discoloring before , this was just the most I had ever seen. The pans have been on my porch since yesterday so I'll package it all up today. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 And for those that said " toss it " , I don't think you guys gave bad advice , not being here to smell and taste in real life it is good to err on the side of caution . Thanks to you guys as well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





RSands , Never tried CAS but it sounds like a ton of fun 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Wish I could afford to burn up that much ammo in a weekend !!!


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey! Your butt looks like my butt! That thing is fine. Make some sammies!

Dave


----------



## iadubber (Feb 9, 2009)

I have had the discoloration on butts before. I'm picky so I just tossed out the discolored parts and ate the rest. I'm still alive. :)


----------



## grothe (Feb 9, 2009)

Looks good ta me Phil...Nice job!


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm going with the marrow leaked out brigade.
Those trays of pulled pork look perfect. 
Eat em up and if you get ill we can all blame bubba :-) 
After all if he doesn't know what he's talking about - what hope have the rest of us got ? lol


----------



## 1894 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks QA , I've seen the same thing from frozen chicken as well.  Just felt the need to tap into the great resource of SMF . 

  Re : Bubba and his advice , my wife is pretty good with digging info from the innernet. If for some reason I'm sick with food poisoning and she has to drive my Mom down to fla this year , good chance Bubba will have some company 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Oh and my wifes the photographer of the fammily , so there will be proof that it really happened


----------



## 1894 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just funnin' a bit


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 9, 2009)

Great looking smoke there!!  I've gotten that around ham bones before too, not ones that are homemeade, but store bought ones.  That might be from the cure though.


----------

